# Any benefit from a 2 blade broadhead vs 3?



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I know the 2 blade is a good penetrator but how are the three blade heads? I was looking at a couple of different heads for this upcoming season. I was look at the VPA Penetrator or the Woodsman. I had been using the Stinger 2 blade. They work well too. Just want to play around a bit. The Simmons Sharks look sweet too.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

For a 3-blade, you cannot go wrong with a Woodsman. The main thing I like about 2-blade vs 3-blade broadheads is they are a heckuva lot easier to sharpen!

Darren


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I can see that. I've just always used a two blade and they are super easy to sharpen.


----------



## deebright (Sep 28, 2011)

The Montecs sit flat to where they are easy to sharpen. Not sure about other 3 blades.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

You will get an argument from both sides, depending on who you are talking to. Some folks like 2 blades, some like three. The way I see it, that's just one of those things you have to figure out for yourself.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

2 for penetration, 3 for carnage. That's what I'm going with - 2 for deer, 3 for turkey. Which fly truer - I don't know.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

from my experience, 2 blade gets better penetration, 3 creates better blood trails....each will get the job done...you must look at your bow specs, and arrow weight and determine which would be best for you....im a fan of the VPA 3 blade broadheads....and a fan of the 2 blade zwickeys


----------



## dugout (Jan 22, 2012)

dhaverstick said:


> For a 3-blade, you cannot go wrong with a Woodsman. The main thing I like about 2-blade vs 3-blade broadheads is they are a heckuva lot easier to sharpen!
> Darren


That's odd, I was thinking the exact opposite. With angles set by design I find the 3 blade much easier to sharpen on any flat surface. I use EZ Lap diamond stones. What am I missing?


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm shooting a Striker STDL at 48lbs. My arrows are Beman Centershot 500's and i'm shooting 150 tips on them. I was looking at the woodsman 3 blade but i like the looks of the VPA 2 blade and the Simmons. I'll be hunting deer back east this year so i won't be in Montana.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I shot a lot of three blade heads in my compound days. With trad gear I stick with 125gr stingers with the bleeders. Available at the store near me, easy to sharpen with a carbide sharpener, and a great warranty.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

The Snuffers (original style) have a different angle to them. Used to be a file kit that enabled you to change the angle.
Lots of debate on the effect of a two blade vs three when it hits a bone. Both work well.
I used Zwickey Eskilites last year but like you I am considering a three blade. Looking at the Hellrazors.
Take a look at the Strykers, especially the Magnums. Replacement blades that go nearly to the tip. Steel construction as well.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hmm i would recommend the 2 blade for deeper penetration since you are using .500 spine arrows...thats just my opinion, doesn't mean im right or wrong


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Thats what I was leaning on was a 2 blade but I figured I'd get some opinions.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

You might look at single bevel heads like the Grizzly. Single blade but with the rotation of the beveled head you get more damage. Hard to beat the 4 blade Stingers tho, perfect size bleeder that I think helps penetration by opening up more than just a 2 blade slit and makes a good blood trail too vs just a 2 blade.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have always been a three blade head guy 

Snuffers and Woodsman 

I have been carrying a few Simmons Tree sharks and Interceptors the last few years but I always grab my old stand by three blade out of the quiver 

This year I am hoping to commit and just go with the Simmons 



I just really want yo see what they do


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

Lots of good opinions here. Penetration, blood-trails, ease of sharpening, they are all really good issues to help make up your mind. The first would be arrow flight of course.

I have to be able to have my broadhead popping individual hairs off my wrist, and I do not want to have to take a lot of time getting that done. If they don't pop hair you will not find them in my quiver.

There are lots of variables that go into the penetration issue besides a hair popping broadhead. Bow weight, arrow diameter, and total arrow weight all figure in. Different numbers in these areas will give you more or less penetration. You have to figure out what will work for you.

I find that a Zwickey 4- blade with the bleeder blade trimmed down works for me in all the above areas. Find one that works for you and then start shooting with them.

Good Shooting,
Craig


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I alternate between both.

The one factor I don't see discussed much is aiming. I shoot a gap/instinctive style where I draw to a gap....then focus on the spot and shoot. I have noticed a decrease in accuracy with the 2 blade heads. I think it has to do with a couple things; 

1) not practicing enough with BH's is certainly one

2) My heads are not indexed, so on the draw every head gives me a different sight picture. This seems to give me a little extra mental calc...or disconnected thought right at the time I need it least!

It seems I'm more consistently accurate with a 3 blade [Snuffer] as the sight picture on the draw is pretty close to the same....if that makes sense-


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been using both the last few years. I really like the 3 blade VPA heads and use them now exclusively with my wheel bow. For my Traditional gear I am leaning to the 150 grain 2 Blade Magnus with bleeders. I have yet to loose a deer or pig with one in the last three years.


----------



## overbo (Feb 7, 2015)

Whitetails w/ 51lbs bow and 500gr+ arrow w/ a well tuned, very sharp 3 blade. I have 29 whitetails under my belt w/ traditional gear and have become appreciative of the short and easier recovery I've experience w/ the 160gr Snuffer. Any BH that's well tuned and sharp will do. Good luck


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ChefChivo said:


> I know the 2 blade is a good penetrator but how are the three blade heads? I was looking at a couple of different heads for this upcoming season. I was look at the VPA Penetrator or the Woodsman. I had been using the Stinger 2 blade. They work well too. Just want to play around a bit. The Simmons Sharks look sweet too.


 SNUFFERS RULE... and wensel woodsmen are very similar. Awesome heads for reliability... though I've never shot either VPA or woodsman, I'd not hesitate to use either.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## dugout (Jan 22, 2012)

ChefChivo said:


> I know the 2 blade is a good penetrator but how are the three blade heads? I was looking at a couple of different heads for this upcoming season. I was look at the VPA Penetrator or the Woodsman. I had been using the Stinger 2 blade. They work well too. Just want to play around a bit. The Simmons Sharks look sweet too.


I've been using the VPA 3 blade 150g for a while. I am extremely happy with them. I shoot them at foam in the summer, put the same broadheads on the stones and they go in the quiver in the fall. I was looking for a tough 150g 3 blade head I didn't need to buy blades for. They are CNC machined out of solid tool steel, not cast and no welding. GREAT broadheads IMHO. 

I'm not 100% sure and I certainly would not want to start any rumors but I think VPA makes the Woodsman broadhead for Three Rivers, too, so I don't think you can go wrong with either.. They are both solid tool steel.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

JParanee said:


> I have always been a three blade head guy
> 
> Snuffers and Woodsman
> 
> ...


This guy was killed with a treeshark...they make big holes and short trails.

But for that matter, so do stingers and buzzcuts, either 2 or 4 blade. Shot placement matters most.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you get a pass thru with it ? 

What weight bow and arrow weight ? 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm tuned with a 145 grain tip right now. Arrows are flying sweet. I also saw the phathead comes in a 145. Simmons looks like 165 is the closest I could get. Vpa makes a 145 penetrator and woodsman is in a 150.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

Ever considered 150 magnus stinger 4 blades? Might be worth a look...they fly well for me.


----------



## Paul (Nov 14, 2013)

Something frequently overlooked is user safety. With two blade broadheads,one can let the arrows laying flat ona surface, but when there are more than two blades, they always need to be in the quiver or in a broadhead box; Of course its always the user's responsibility, but the more blades, the harder the handling of the broadhead will be. And although the bow hunter has to be aware of the position of the arrow point all the time, bleeder blades can be specially " user unfriendly " . My personal choice are Magnus two blade broadheads


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

JParanee said:


> Did you get a pass thru with it ?
> 
> What weight bow and arrow weight ?
> 
> Thanks for posting


Yes, on that deer I did. I was shooting a 57# Black Widow PSA at 28" (my draw) with a 600 grain arrow. I killed three others last season with treesharks as well, and overall got passthroughs on 3/4, with the one non-passthrough being an angled shot where the head lodged in the off shoulder. I found them to fly very well, and sharpen very easily. Good to great blood trails. The only reason I am not planning to shoot them next season (back to Magnus Buzzcuts) is that I have made some form/anchor/arrow changes and I need a lighter point weight. I might still end up using them again though...I really liked them.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

jkm97 said:


> Yes, on that deer I did. I was shooting a 57# Black Widow PSA at 28" (my draw) with a 600 grain arrow. I killed three others last season with treesharks as well, and overall got passthroughs on 3/4, with the one non-passthrough being an angled shot where the head lodged in the off shoulder. I found them to fly very well, and sharpen very easily. Good to great blood trails. The only reason I am not planning to shoot them next season (back to Magnus Buzzcuts) is that I have made some form/anchor/arrow changes and I need a lighter point weight. I might still end up using them again though...I really liked them.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## David Alford (Dec 28, 2012)

Taken some nice bucks with Woodsman and VPAs. Lost a record class bull elk with a 175 gr. VPA last yr., however. Quartering shot behind last rib angling forward up to the nock penetration. We searched for several days with no results. A shock to everyone who helped look. Big elk are very tough, but still a mystery. This year will be trying SteelForce Premium 4 blade and also Abowyer Wapiti two blade single bevel (a very impressive two blade).


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm trying to decide which of my vintage heads to take into the turkey woods. Anyone care to offer an opinion on a big wide 2-blade vs. a 3-blade with a small cutting diameter for gobblers?


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I prefer sharpening 2 blade heads. I get them sharp like a knife should be and with the "right" angle.

Not to say that a 3-blade won't kill critters, because they obviously do, but the angle is just all wrong for the type of edge that I prefer.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

A hunter/guide/bowyer with decades of experience told me he's used both to kill lots of animals, yet prefers a three blade like the Woodsman, because in his tests a two-blade can be pinched in certain instances and won't make the pass thru. 

Considering he was hunting when I was in diapers, I'd like to try Woodsman Elites. 

A friend likes Zwickey Eskimo two blades with his recurve.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I have shot and taken game with both. Last season, Woodsman Elite (VPA) 160 grain on aluminum arrow. Total penetration on buck and sow. 58 pounds at my draw and 610 grain arrow. I can sharpen a three blade easier than a two, that is me others are the other way. Success keys are: Sharp, very sharp! Get your broadheads scary to touch sharp. I have shot animals with serrated, file, burred and super scapel sharp. Go for sharp! You will not regret it. Arrow flight: I like the bare shaft method. I also shoot an arrow rest of my own making for great arrow flight. If you are shooting off the shelf, Black Widow bows has great information on tuning, nock rotation, etc. If you are shooting low bow weight in the 40 #'s, I think a 3 to 1, 2 blade would be a great choice. A longbow archer would benefit from a two blade for the best penetration. Recurve 50 pounds or above three blade as long as it fly's well. That goes for two blades also. Get back to 40 yrds and shoot broadheads. You will discover the ones that are just too wide for good flight, and plane off. I have no plans to change from the woodsman elite...


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

Does anybody else think a 3-blade flys better? Seems a 2 blade would plane in the air more than a 3 blade. To me the configuration of a 3 blade would seem to fly much better no?


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I like the flight I get with the Woodsman elite/VPA. Snuffers can be a real challenge to get flying right if your spine is way off. Wide 2 blade heads, I have never had any success getting to fly well at longer yardage. I don't care how a BH is flyin at 20 yards. I want them to fly well out to 50 yards. That builds confidence! I may not ever shoot a critter that far, but I know that the head is not wind planning. You may never see the flight disturbance at 15 yards. Howard Hill heads are some of the best flying BH I have ever shot. The other no longer made, was the Modoc...


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

The edge on a typical 3 blade (30 deg) is very large and usually intended for chopping. This is my biggest issue with 3 blade broad heads. I sharpened a Snufer the other day and while it was quite sharp and would easily shave, it was not scary sharp. In fact I could touch the edge with my thumb without fear of cutting (not recommending this btw). Typical cutting bevel angles can be achieved with a 2 blade and I would not dare run my thumb against a 17-22 deg edge I have honed. 

I'm not saying a 2 blade is better or worse, just that a typical cutting bevel angle is standard on a 2 blade.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

guyver said:


> The edge on a typical 3 blade (30 deg) is very large and usually intended for chopping. This is my biggest issue with 3 blade broad heads. I sharpened a Snufer the other day and while it was quite sharp and would easily shave, it was not scary sharp. In fact I could touch the edge with my thumb without fear of cutting (not recommending this btw). Typical cutting bevel angles can be achieved with a 2 blade and I would not dare run my thumb against a 17-22 deg edge I have honed.
> 
> I'm not saying a 2 blade is better or worse, just that a typical cutting bevel angle is standard on a 2 blade.


I'm wondering, does anybody use a 'two blade' carbide sharpener to bevel the 'shoulders' of a 3 blade, and then sharpen the edge itself with the 60/30 degree angle, as if it were flat? Was thinking that might make for better slicing, even with the less acute edge angle.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I like the 3 Blade VPA's and use them with my wheel bow but for my trad gear I continue to use 2 Magnus Stingers. I did shoot a doe last year with a 200 grain VPA 3 blade and it worked well. I also recently bought a pack of 2 blade VPA's but have yet to hunt with them.


----------



## natural.path (Oct 5, 2013)

Average chest width for a whitetail deer is only around 16", meaning to hit the heart, you only need less than 8" penetration, which is nothing. My arrows almost always either go clean through, or stick out the other side, so penetration is not much of an issue. Once the arrowhead pops out the other side, it's done working. Further penetration is useless. 

Logically-speaking, a three-blade should do more tissue damage, because you have another cutting edge. A 4-blade should do even better. Do you need that much tissue damage to down a deer? If you hit a deer square in the heart, no. A field point would do the job. The extra tissue damage comes into play if you miss the heart, and get a lung shot. The more damage to the lungs, the quicker the deer goes down. Also, if you miss the heart, with 3 and 4-blade broad heads, you have a good chances of severing a major artery, which will still bring a deer down relatively quickly, certainly within a few minutes. 

I flint knap, and make my own broadheads from beer bottle bottoms. I have not lost a deer with one, yet. So I will say that a 2 edge broadhead is plenty for deer, as long as you use good shot placement. And nothing is sharper than a glass broad head...... (_note-this may not be legal in all states. Be sure to check with your state's DNR before using anything other than a 3 or 4-blade broad head. Some states do not allow 2-edge, stone or glass broad heads for deer hunting....)_


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

natural.path said:


> Average chest width for a whitetail deer is only around 16", meaning to hit the heart, you only need less than 8" penetration,.......
> 
> ......Logically-speaking, a three-blade should do more tissue damage, because you have another cutting edge. A 4-blade should do even better. ......


I totally disagree with those two comments above. I've killed hundreds of critters of all shapes and sizes with my compound over the years and the one crucial factor I can point to in recovering the animal is a pass through shot in the chest. I've seen plenty of non pass thrus to the chest with an unrecovered animal. Oh I'm sure they are laying dead somewhere but not recovered. Had an elk like that shot in the chest with about a foot of penetration.....last time we saw him was moving slow skirting a meadow up above timberline in Co U76 over a mile away.

I think penetration makes the difference...so I always err on the side of more penetration. Seems like most guys think we are trying to 'bleed them out' when its catastrophic system failure we are want. 4 blades cutting more is erroneous from what I've seen as they don't penetrate as well. Put 2 holes through the chest and its a wound thats very hard to recover from.


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

ChefChivo said:


> I'm tuned with a 145 grain tip right now. Arrows are flying sweet. I also saw the phathead comes in a 145. Simmons looks like 165 is the closest I could get. Vpa makes a 145 penetrator and woodsman is in a 150.


I have been shooting the phathead 145 single bevel with my compound. Works great. Sharpens easy. Killed two doe last year. Watched them both drop with in 60 yards. But I hear they will not be making them anymore. 

I am going to be shooting tuffheads with my long bow this year.


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

I love this forum!!! You guys start some rockin threads !!! Man, I have really learned a lot here, in the last year and a half +... 

Keep it comin, gents !!! I am all ears !!!


----------

